# Deulen Planer Sharpener



## croessler

Very interesting… I like the idea. I wonder if they could hold onto the disposable or quick change plane & jointer knives?


----------



## JohnGray

Nice review!!! Thanks for posting!
I looked on eBay and he does not have any listed now.


----------



## bigike

I have these under my watch list, thanks for the review now i know i can get them with no hesitation.


----------



## skeeter

Uh oh I see another trend! Just like the bridge city dado gauge that everyone was doing a couple months ago. I could make that thing in a hurry. Sorry mr inventor.


----------



## ColonelK0rn

Skeeter's response made me LOL.


----------



## Swede

Looks like a great product for a do it your self person. Be carefull not to put any big nicks in your blades or you will be a Loooooooooong time re-sharpening them.


----------



## Deulen

The New! "Deulen Jointer/Planer Knife Sharpener" is now available worldwide (Deulen Tools). It's available in six inch length for 3"- 8" knives and, now by popular demand it is now available in twelve inch as well for 8"-15" knives. Or you can put two together for longer knives. Using P S A sandpaper over plate glass or granite you can sharpen your knives faster than you can drive them to your sharpening center and, save on the Gas and time (Green). It's going to be featured at the 2010 International Woodworking Fair in Atlanta Georgia August 25-29.


----------



## b2rtch

Deulen, I certainly like the idea of your beautiful tool but it is on the expensive side for me. 
Would it be possible for you to make an economy version of it, out a a less expensive materiel (aluminum)?
Thank you.
Bert


----------



## Bertha

Daniel, do you have a link for sales?


----------



## TimL

Here is the link to for sales.

http://www.deulentools.com/

I am going to have to get one of these to hone my new knives and touch up my old ones.


----------



## DouginVa

@ Chris: Yes, it will hold the narrower disposable blades. I just bought the 12" jig at a woodworking show and have used it on my Delta 12 1/2" planer blades.

But my concern is at what point do these disposable blades become too narrow due to loss of steel from re-sharpening. I don't that Delta publishes minimum width specs on these blades. I do knw that they recommend just replacing them. That could just be a marketing plot or a safety issue because the knives are very narrow to begin with.


----------



## Lou1Bloom

I've had great success with this jig. I've sharpened a set of 12.5" Delta disposable blades 4-5 times and they still perform great. I plane a lot of glued up laminations that take a toll on blades. This jig puts a razor sharp edge on them in about 10 minutes.

I use a technique of spray adhering 2 sheets (of each grit) of 8.5" x 11" sandpaper to poster board, which I then tape to my tablesaw top. Works well for me to have an 8.5" x 22" honing surface. I start at with 120 grit and go 180, 220, 320, 400, and 600. After I hone them, there is a very small burr on the back - which I remove by lightly running them over the 180 grit.

The jig was $85 at Rockler, but it's paid for itself a few times already.

Mark Blomster
Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## Furniture4Fun

This is great info, particularly the step by step technique provided by Mark Blomster but thanks for everyone.

I used to have my table saw blades resharpened and then poof the sharpeners disappeared. After more than a decade of throwing table saw blades out we found Tom's Mobile at the Markets at Shrewsbury PA, an Amish market. He sharpens my 10" 40-tooth blades for $9, however planer blades are 0.80 per inch which even if he were to charge per blade, rather than edge, is still a bit high. Thanks to the above reviews I will invest in a Deulen for my 12.5" Delta planer and Shop Fox 6" jointer blades.

Thank you all!


----------



## Pax111

I purchased this tool and had a problem with one of the sandpaper strips. I contacted Deulen and it was immediately replaced at no charge. The tool works great. I brought back to life a set of 30 year old blades


----------



## Deulen

Hello, fellow Lumberjockers, This is our 10th anniversary of making Deulen sharpeners. Our price hasn't changed in the past ten years however, our quality has! We've purchased lots of equipment to improve on them. We hand check every tool on a granite inspection plate for quality control before shipping. Other improvements are two coats of micro-crystalline Renaissance wax and a heavy-duty clear plastic air/waterproof hanging tube for they're safe-keeping as well. As a thank-you, we are giving all Lumberjockers a free roll of 6-Pak sandpaper ($14.95 value w/shipping) with the purchase of a 6" or 12" sharpener or Lapping Plate until Xmas 2020, when you buy it on our website at https://deulentools.com/ Just type Lumberjocks in the Order notes (optional) box at checkout. 
Thank you, Dan & Kathy Deulen 
https://deulentools.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-12-inch-pic-600x600.jpg
https://deulentools.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Lapping-plate-Course-side-2-1-1-600x600.jpg
https://deulentools.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Sandpaper-Fan-shot-2-600x600.jpg
https://deulentools.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-12-inch-pic-600x600.jpg


----------

